# Oral Testibol????????



## gettin big (Jan 1, 2010)

Has anybody tried it???   it's a testestone booster  strip you put under the tongue


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2010)

Post drug stuff here


Anabolic Zone - IronMagazine Bodybuilding Forum


----------



## wico (Jan 1, 2010)

........


----------



## pyes (Jul 21, 2010)

Does give you a quick pep and slightly increases libido, but I am not sure if it was a placebo effect or not. They offer a free sample of 1 case of 2 casettes of a grand total of 56 strips. All ou have to pay is shipping which is $10 lol try it for yourself... it tastes like some kind of root.


----------

